# der meinte, er wäre Präsident



## Korba007

Hallo allen

ich habe letztens so einen Satz gelesen:

Ich hab so'n komischen typen getroffen, der meinte der wär präsident der vereinigten staaten

Ich hier _wär(e)_ so etwas wie die Indirekte Rede?


Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## evamawasesned

Ja, obwohl eigentlich der Konjunktiv 1 ("er sei") richtig wäre.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier ist "der wäre" = Konjunktiv II auch korrekt, weil man sich zugleich von der Rede distanziert.

Die Unterscheidung wird wahrscheinlich in unterschiedlichen deutschen Sprachgebieten unterschiedlich stark empfunden.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich selber sehe eher einen schwachen Unterschied, wurde aber schon mehrfach belehrt, dass man das beachten müsse.


----------



## evamawasesned

Stimmt, ich gebe dir recht. "Wäre" klingt viel zweifelnder als "sei". Ich selbst würde mündlich aber sowieso nur Indikativ verwenden.


----------



## Korba007

Sein ist ein starkes Verb und wie sieht es bei den Schwachen aus?

Der Premierminister sagt, er setze sich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten nicht auseinander-wäre die Indirekte Rede, Konjunktiv I. 

Der Premierminister sagt, er würde sich mit solchen Kleinigkeiten nicht auseinander setzen.

Funktioniert das so in dem zweiten Satz oder ist es nicht anderes als ein Konditionalsatz und Fehl am Platze?


----------



## berndf

Korba007 said:


> Funktioniert das so in dem zweiten Satz oder ist es nicht anderes als ein Konditionalsatz und Fehl am Platze?


Ja, das funktioniert prima. Deutsch hat keinen grammatischen Modus "Konditional". Die Form _würde_+Infinitiv ist ein Ersatz für den Konjunktiv II mit genau derselben Bedeutung.


----------



## Korba007

berndf said:


> Ja, das funktioniert prima. Deutsch hat keinen grammatischen Modus "Konditional". Die Form _würde_+Infinitiv ist ein Ersatz für den Konjunktiv II mit genau derselben Bedeutung.



Ist das aber eine Quasiersatzform für die Indirekte Rede? Mit den Starken Verben funktioniert es als eine Distanzierung von einer fremden Aussage. _Er meinte er wäre (sei) Ministerpräsident._ _Er meinte, er (er setze) würde sich mit Kleinigkeiten nicht auseinandersetzen._


----------



## berndf

Korba007 said:


> Ist das aber eine Quasiersatzform für die Indirekte Rede?


Für alle Verwendungen des Konjunktiv II.
_Er wäre _und _er würde_ _sein_ bedeutet genau dasselbe in allen Verwendungen.

_Er sagte, er wäre der Präsident.
Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein._
bedeutet dasselbe.

Auch die folgenden Sätze bedeuten alle dasselbe:
_Wenn er jung wäre, ginge er nach Amerika.
Wenn er jung sein würde, ginge er nach Amerika.
Wenn er jung wäre, würde er nach Amerika gehen.
Wenn er jung sein würde, würde er nach Amerika gehen._

Es gibt stilistische Regeln, für welche Verben in welchen Kontexten welche Form zu bevorzugen ist. Die unterstrichen Sätze sind in den beiden Beispielen die stilistisch bevorzugten. Aber für die Bedeutung ist das irrelevant.

Bei schwachen Verben wird die _würde_-Form generell bevorzugt um Verwechslung mit der Vergangenheitsform zu vermeiden.


----------



## Korba007

Hmm da dämmert es bei mir nicht ganz denn die Indirekte Rede wird aus dem Konjunktiv I gebildet.  Auseinandersetzen ist schwach, da müsste man, falls man eine Distanzierung vornehmen will, entweder den Konjunktiv I einsezten (er sagt, er setze sich damit nicht auseinander) oder was mir einfiele, den Konditional I (die würde-Form) nehmen.


----------



## berndf

Korba007 said:


> Hmm da dämmert es bei mir nicht ganz denn die Indirekte Rede wird aus dem Konjunktiv I gebildet.


Man kann für die indirekte Rede auch den Konjunktiv II verwenden, wenn man ausdrücken will, dass man die Richtigkeit der wiedergegebenen Aussage bezweifelt.


----------



## Korba007

Danke berndf


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Für alle Verwendungen des Konjunktiv II.
> _Er wäre _und _er würde_ _sein_ bedeutet genau dasselbe in allen Verwendungen.
> 
> _Er sagte, er wäre der Präsident.
> Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein._
> bedeutet dasselbe.
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert so, wenn der Kontext (relative Gegenwart) klar ist.
Mit Relativ meine ich: Gegenwart zum Erzählzeitpunkt.

Sonst ist auch möglich:

_Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein. _ kann auch relative Zukunft bedeuten -- oder eine verpasste Möglichkeit.

_Er sagte, er wäre der Präsident. = Er sagte: "Ich bin Präsident." _oder_ Er sagte: "Ich würde (eigentlich) Präsident sein, (aber ich bin es nicht.)" (Sehr selten in dieser Form)_
_Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein. = Er sagte: "Ich bin Präsident." _oder_ Er sagte: "Ich werde Präsident sein." _oder_: Er sagte: "Ich würde (eigentlich) Präsident sein, (aber ich bin es nicht.)"_
Beispiel: _Clara Ostwald sagt: "Ich wäre jetzt Präsidentin." oder "Ich würde jetzt Präsidentin sein."
_
Eindeutig ist_: Er sagte, er sei der Präsident. 

edit: Zusatz



			Hmm da dämmert es bei mir nicht ganz denn die Indirekte Rede wird aus dem Konjunktiv I gebildet.
		
Click to expand...

_Zusatz: Man kann auch dann Konjunktiv II nehmen, wenn Konjunktiv I nicht von Präsens unterscheidbar ist. (Das weicht im Bewusstsein die Form des Zweifels auf. Konjunktiv II wird semantisch für viel Verschiedenes verwendet.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sonst ist auch möglich:
> 
> _Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein. _ kann auch relative Zukunft bedeuten -- oder eine verpasste Möglichkeit.
> 
> _Er sagte, er wäre der Präsident. = Er sagte: "Ich bin Präsident." _oder_ Er sagte: "Ich würde (eigentlich) Präsident sein, (aber ich bin es nicht.)" (Sehr selten in dieser Form)_
> _Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein. = Er sagte: "Ich bin Präsident." _oder_ Er sagte: "Ich werde Präsident sein." _oder_: Er sagte: "Ich würde (eigentlich) Präsident sein, (aber ich bin es nicht.)"_


Ich bestreite ganz entschieden, dass _er würde sein_ als Konjunktiv II Futur interpretierbar ist. Den Satz _Er sagte: "Ich werde Präsident sein." _kannst Du nicht 1:1 in die indirekte Rede übertragen und dabei die Futur-Bedeutung beibehalten. Wenn Du den Futur in der indirekten Rede ausdrücken willst, musste Du die Aussage leicht abwandeln, z.B.: _Er sagte, er werde/würde Präsident werden_.


Hutschi said:


> Zusatz: Man kann auch dann Konjunktiv II nehmen, wenn Konjunktiv I nicht von Präsens unterscheidbar ist. (Das weicht im Bewusstsein die Form des Zweifels auf. Konjunktiv II wird semantisch für viel Verschiedenes verwendet.)


Ja, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich klingt: "Er sagte, er würde dereinst Präsident sein" völlig normal, durch "dereinst" sogar eindeutig. Ohne "dereinst" ist es aber grammatisch die gleiche Form.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es eine grammatische Form "Konjunktiv II Futur" sei, sondern lediglich, dass man die (relative) Zukunft damit ausdrücken könne.

Es ist klar, dass auch funktioniert:
"Er sagte, er werde (dereinst) Präsident sein." Hier fehlt der Aspekt des Zweifels, den Du beschrieben hast.

Der Unterschied zu "Er sagte, er würde (dereinst) Präsident werden." ist, dass das eine einen Zustand, das andere eine Entwicklung darstellt.

(Edit: leicht gestrafft und klarer formuliert, hoffe ich.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Für mich klingt: "Er sagte, er würde dereinst Präsident sein" völlig normal, durch "dereinst" sogar eindeutig.


Das Futur wird durch _dereinst _ausgedrückt und nicht durch _würde sein_. Da das grammatisch Futur im Deutschen nie zwingend ist, kann man ihn semantisch immer auch anders andrücken als durch die Wahl der Verbform.


Hutschi said:


> sondern lediglich, dass man die (relative) Zukunft damit ausdrücken könne.


Nein, _ausdrücken _eben nicht. Die Form steht einer Interpretation als semantisches Futur nicht im Wege (eben weil das grammatische Futur nicht zwingend ist), die _drückt_ es aber nicht _aus_. Um eine Analogie zu deinem Beispiel von oben zu nehmen, Das Verb _leben_ in _Ich lebe in der Schweiz_ drückt nicht aus, wo ich lebe. Es ist die Bestimmung _in der Schweiz_, die das ausdrückt, nicht das Verb. Ebenso ist es nicht die Verbform, die im Satz _Er sagte, er würde dereinst Präsident sein _das Futur _ausdrückt_, sondern das Adverb _dereinst_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das Futur wird durch _dereinst _ausgedrückt und nicht durch _würde sein_.


Richtig, klare Ausdrucksweise für klare Gedanken!

Im Deutschen kann ein Satz mit zukünftiger Bedeutung dann im Präsens stehen, wenn die Zukünftigkeit durch _andere Mittel_ ausgedrückt wird.

_Ich hole dich um fünf Uhr ab.
Nächste Woche bin ich in Hamburg._

Das Verb steht im Präsens und drückt eben _nicht _die Zukünftigkeit aus, sondern alleine die zeitlichen Phrasen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Richtig, klare Ausdrucksweise für klare Gedanken!
> 
> Im Deutschen kann ein Satz mit zukünftiger Bedeutung dann im Präsens stehen, wenn die Zukünftigkeit durch _andere Mittel_ ausgedrückt wird.
> 
> _Ich hole dich um fünf Uhr ab.
> Nächste Woche bin ich in Hamburg._
> 
> Das Verb steht im Präsens und drückt eben _nicht _die Zukünftigkeit aus, sondern alleine die zeitlichen Phrasen.



Hier stimme ich völlig zu.
Die anderen Mittel müssen aber nicht im selben Satz stehen.
Deshalb ist unklar, was mit dem Satz gemeint ist, wenn kein Kontext da ist.

_Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein. _

_Die Kampagne war vorüber. _
_Er sagte, er würde der Präsident sein.  (Sehr ungewöhnlich für mich, zumindest schlechter Stil. Besser ist _Er sagte, er sei Präsident." (Wenn er es selbst sagt, entfällt Zweifel.)
_Er sagte: "Ich bin Präsident."  
_
_Die Kampagne war kurz vor dem Ende. Er sagte, er würde Präsident sein. (Es gibt sicherlich hier auch noch Zweifel.)
= Er sagte: "Ich werde Präsident sein." 
_
_Die Kampagne war abgeschlossen. Ihm fehlten nach der Wahl ganze sieben Stimmen.
Er sagte: "Hätte ich nur acht Stimmen mehr. Ich würde Präsident sein."
_
Er sagte: "Ich würde (eigentlich/unter anderen Umständen) Präsident sein, (aber ich bin es nicht.)
Die "würde"-Form ohne Kontext wäre zumindest schlechter Stil, gerade weil sie nichts über die Zeit und den Modus aussagt. Ich denke, hierin könnten wir übereinstimmen.


_
_


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Man kann für die indirekte Rede auch den Konjunktiv II verwenden, wenn man ausdrücken will, dass man die Richtigkeit der wiedergegebenen Aussage bezweifelt.



Davon steht bei Conoonet nichts:


> Indirekte Rede und Konjunktiv
> In der indirekten Rede wählt man normalerweise den Konjunktiv I.
> Es ist aber auch möglich, den Indikativ, den Konjunktiv II oder die Formen mit _würde_ zu verwenden (siehe Tabelle). Es gibt beinahe keine festen Regeln dafür, welche Form man wählt. Die Wahl ist in vielen Fällen nicht eine Frage der Grammatik, sondern eine Frage des Stils.



Der Konjunktiv an sich ist ja eine Art der Distanzierung:


> *Verwenden wir Konjunktiv, wird deutlich, dass wir nur wiederholen, was der Original-Sprecher gesagt hat (egal, ob wir ihm glauben oder nicht).* Der Konjunktiv ist also eine neutrale Form. Deshalb wird in Nachrichten und Zeitungsartikeln die indirekte Rede immer im Konjunktiv wiedergegeben.
> Info:
> ***Verwenden wir in der indirekten Rede Konjunktiv II, obwohl Konjunktiv I möglich wäre, könnte man daraus schließen, dass wir an der Wahrheit der Aussage zweifeln.
> Indirekte Rede - Lingolia Deutsch


***Das scheint berndfs obige Aussage zu bestätigen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe hier das Problem: Die Unterscheidung wird sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen.  Im norddeutschen Sprachgebrauch und bei "gebildeten" Sprechern ist sie viel stärker in Gebrauch.

Ich denke, auf die unterschiedliche Rezeption bezieht sich das "könnte".

Für mich war sie relativ ungewöhnlich, ich habe sie erst im Wordreferenz-Forum wahrgenommen. Vorher war es für mich (fast) synonym.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe hier das Problem: Die Unterscheidung wird sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen.  Im norddeutschen Sprachgebrauch und bei "gebildeten" Sprechern ist sie viel stärker in Gebrauch.
> 
> Ich denke, auf die unterschiedliche Rezeption bezieht sich das "könnte".
> 
> Für mich war sie relativ ungewöhnlich, ich habe sie erst im Wordreferenz-Forum wahrgenommen. Vorher war es für mich (fast) synonym.


Nur noch mal um ganz sicher zu gehen, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe:
Du hättest
_Er meinte er sei Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten.
Er meinte er wäre Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten._​für in etwas gleichbedeutend gehalten?

Ich hätte bei auf den ersten Satz wahrscheinlich _Aha._ geantwortet. Auf den zweiten _Und, wer war es in Wirklichkeit? _Ich wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, sie als gleichwertig wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Korba007

Aber zum Beispiel _Der Erbe meinte, er würde von dem Familienerbe nichts kriegen._ 

Direkte Rede wäre _Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe_

Indirekte Rede, Konjunktiv I _Der Erbe meinte, er kriege nichts von dem Famlienerbe._

Konjunktiv II, wie oben _Der Erbe meinte, er würde von dem Familienerbe nichts kriegen.
_
Ist in dem Letzten Satz für euch eine Bezfeiflung jemandes Worte enthalten? So würde ich das sehen.   Das Zitat kommt von einem Foto eines Kindes auf dem Facebook mit dem Präsidenten Obama. So dass Kind wollte wahrscheindlich scherzhaft ausdrücken, dass es Obama's Präsidentsein bezweifelt.


----------



## berndf

Korba007 said:


> Direkte Rede wäre _Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe_


Das ist nicht direkte Rede. Das ist auch indirekt aber mit Indikativ. Umgangssprachlich weit verbreitet.


----------



## Korba007

Ich hab's vielleicht schlecht benannt, aber abgesehen davon, wie seht ihr den Satz?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nur noch mal um ganz sicher zu gehen, ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe:
> Du hättest
> _Er meinte er sei Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten.
> Er meinte er wäre Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten._​für in etwas gleichbedeutend gehalten?
> 
> Ich hätte bei auf den ersten Satz wahrscheinlich _Aha._ geantwortet. Auf den zweiten _Und, wer war es in Wirklichkeit? _Ich wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, sie als gleichwertig wahrzunehmen.



Ich habe solche Sätze lange Zeit als zwei Varianten ohne großen emotionalen Unterschied wahrgenommen. Erst durch das Internet, also Wordreference-Forum und Leselupe habe ich den Unterschied (sei-> Tatsache, wäre -> Zweifel) wahrgenommen. Es ist wie bei den Zeiten.

Hier haben wir in beiden Sätzen: Er meinte, ...
Hierdurch ist schon Zweifel ausgedrückt.
Wenn "wäre" mit Zweifel verbunden ist, ist praktisch immer auch entsprechender Kontext da.
Das ist ähnlich wie bei den Zeiten. Konjunktiv drückt erst zusammen mit Kontext eine "echte" Zeit aus.

Ein neutraler Satz ohne Zweifel:
Sie sagte, sie sei gestern beim Arzt gewesen.
Ich "fühle" keinerlei Zweifel beim Satz: "Sie sagte, sie wäre gestern beim Arzt gewesen."
Erst zusätzlicher Kontext lässt Zweifel aufkommen. Dass es als Zweifel aufgefasst wird, habe ich wahrgenommen und zur Vermeidung von Konfusion wende ich es so an, fühle es aber nicht.

Zu Korbas Sätzen:

Ich sehe alle drei als eher umgangssprachlich an, wegen "kriegen".


Direkte Rede ist: _Der Erbe meinte: "Ich kriege nichts von dem Familienerbe."_
_Indirekte Rede Indikativ wäre: Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe (Heute üblich)_
_Indirekte Rede, Konjunktiv I: Der Erbe meinte, er kriege nichts von dem Famlienerbe. (Für mich völlig normal.)_
_Konjunktiv II, wie oben: Der Erbe meinte, er würde von dem Familienerbe nichts kriegen. (Für mich unschön. Der Konjunktiv sagt nichts über die Zeit. Es ist mehrdeutig. Kontext macht es gegebenenfalls eindeutig. Ich empfinde es als stilistisch nicht so gelungen, es sei denn, man will die Mehrdeutigkeit und Vagheit nutzen.)_
_
Interessant ist vielleicht auch der Gesamtsatz:
_


_

Indirekte Rede Indikativ wäre: Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe 

Wäre bedeutet hier "wir sehen, dass es so ist" - völlig ohne Zweifel.



Indirekte Rede Indikativ sei: Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe 

Das erzeugt eine total andere Semantik.
Es bedeutet hier: Definieren wir, dass "Der Erbe meinte, er kriegt nichts von dem Familienerbe" indirekte Rede Indikativ ist. (Das ist natürlich Unfug. Außer vielleicht in abstrakter Logik. Wir wollen ja nichts definieren.)
_


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> Konjunktiv II, wie oben: _Der Erbe meinte, er würde von dem Familienerbe nichts kriegen. (Für mich unschön. Der Konjunktiv sagt nichts über die Zeit. Es ist mehrdeutig. Kontext macht es gegebenenfalls eindeutig. Ich empfinde es als stilistisch nicht so gelungen, es sei denn, man will die Mehrdeutigkeit und Vagheit nutzen.)_




Wird durch den Satz keinerlei Zweifel, Bedenken usw. ausgedrückt?


----------



## Hutschi

Die Bedenken sind bereits in "meinte" enthalten. "_Er würde von dem Familienerbe nichts kriegen" - _ich sehe hier keine Zweifel, sondern eine Behauptung. Ich weiß aber nicht, was die anderen dazu sagen.


----------



## Korba007

Das meint also dass es nur in Verbindung mit Starken Verben funktioniert. _Er sagt, er wäre Präsident_. Obwohl man auch _Er sagt, er würde Präsident sein_. 

Das nimmt mich bisschen wunder, ich dachte, man könnte das auf die schwachen Verben übertragen.


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Probleme mit der "würde-Form" habe ich benannt. Was genau möchtest Du auf schwache Verben übertragen? Ich sehe keinen sehr großen Unterschied, sofern man die Form (Konjunktiv 1 oder 2) erkennen kann (zum Beispiel durch Kontext). Prinzipiell funktionieren die Formen gleich.  Bei schwachen Verben verwendet man "würde" oft, damit der Konjunktiv explizit zu sehen ist. Was genau gemeint ist, geht oft nur durch Kontext zu bestimmen.


Er sagt, er arbeitete. (Konjunktiv wird durch Vergangenheit blockiert.)
Er sagt, er würde arbeiten. (Konjunktiv mehrdeutig.)
Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten. (Eindeutig  durch Kontext "gerade"). - Ich sehe hier keinen Zweifel.
Er sagt, er würde arbeiten, wenn er Arbeit hätte. (Eindeutig durch "wenn er Arbeit hätte")
Edit:
In "Der meinte, er wäre Präsident" ist ein anderer Fall vorhanden. Der Satz ist pejorativ, und das wird durch den Konjunktiv II mit "wäre" verstärkt. 
Der Satz impliziert: "Der meinte, er wäre Präsident, er ist aber keiner, enn verhält sich nicht wie ein Präsident." = "Er denkt bloß, er sei Präsident." (Hier ist das auf "er denkt bloß" übertragen, dadurch funktionieren sowohl "wäre" als auch "sei".)


----------



## Korba007

Konjunktiv – Wikipedia

,,


Hutschi said:


> Er sagt, er würde arbeiten. (Konjunktiv mehrdeutig.)
> 
> Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten. (Eindeutig durch Kontext "gerade"). - Ich sehe hier keinen Zweifel




Mit welchen Bedeutungengen haben wir zu tun?


----------



## Hutschi

_Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten._
Bedeutung eindeutig. Er arbeitet im Moment, wenn er es sagt.

_Er sagt, er würde arbeiten._
Bedeutung mehrdeutig. Man weiß nicht, ob er
- nicht arbeitet (Ich würde ja arbeiten, aber .../ich würde arbeiten, wenn ihr mich lasst ...)
- wann er arbeitet (im Moment oder später)
- Entscheidung, in Höflichkeitsform, mit Indikativ: Er sagt: "Ich würde arbeiten."
Beispiel:
Anton fragt: "Kannst du dann nächste Woche mit uns zusammen arbeiten und deinen Urlaub verschieben?"
Berta sagt: "Ich würde arbeiten." = "Ja."​


----------



## Korba007

Hutschi said:


> _Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten._
> Bedeutung eindeutig. Er arbeitet im Moment, wenn er es sagt.



Das ist also das was ich meinte. 
Der Satz ist also ein Äquivalent für die Indirekte Rede? 


Hutschi said:


> - wann er arbeitet (im Moment oder später)



Was ist hier gemeint?


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> ↑
> _Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten._
> Bedeutung eindeutig. Er arbeitet im Moment, wenn er es sagt.
> Das ist also das was ich meinte.
> Der Satz ist also ein Äquivalent für die Indirekte Rede?


Der Satz ist indirekte Rede.
Direkte Rede ist:

Er sagt: "Ich arbeite gerade."



> ↑
> - wann er arbeitet (im Moment oder später)
> Was ist hier gemeint?



In "Ich würde arbeiten" ist keine Zeit kodiert.
Es kann zum Beispiel bedeuten:
Ich arbeite gerade=ich arbeite jetzt.
Ich arbeite nächste Woche. -> Ich arbeite später.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> _Er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten._
> Bedeutung eindeutig. Er arbeitet im Moment, wenn er es sagt.


In indirekter Rede, besteht denn irgendein Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen
_er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten_
und
_er sagt, er arbeite gerade ?_
Ich denke, eine 'Distanzierung' kommt hier keineswegs in Frage.
Danke.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe keinen Bedeutungsunterschied.
Einige könnten einen erzeugen/vermuten:  _er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten = Er sagt es, aber ich zweifle daran.
_
Ich empfinde es nicht so, habe aber darüber oft gelesen, dass es so wäre.

Hier müssen wir auf Bernds oder Kajjos Antwort warten oder auf andere Antworten.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> In indirekter Rede, besteht denn irgendein Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen
> _er sagt, er würde gerade arbeiten_
> und
> _er sagt, er arbeite gerade ?_



_Er sagt, sie telefoniert gerade.  <geradlinige Auskunft, kein Zweifel>
Er sagt, sie telefoniere gerade. <grammatisch korrekter Standard, indirekte Rede wird betont>
Er sagt, sie würde telefonieren. <deutliche Skepsis in der indirekten Rede>_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Er sagt, sie würde telefonieren. <deutliche Skepsis in der indirekten Rede>


Ich sehe da keine Skepsis, zumindest keine _deutliche. 
_
In der Alltagssprache wird für schwache Verben anstelle des Konjunktivs I  praktisch immer der Konjunktiv mit "würde" verwendet.


----------



## ablativ

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe da keine Skepsis, zumindest keine _deutliche.
> _
> In der Alltagssprache wird für schwache Verben anstelle des Konjunktivs I  praktisch immer der Konjunktiv mit "würde" verwendet.


Genauso ist es. Canoo.net fasst dies sogar in eine Regel: *"*Wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleichlautend sind, wird in solchen Fällen der Konjunktiv II *oder die würde-Form* bevorzugt.*"*


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Genauso ist es. Canoo.net fasst dies sogar in eine Regel: *"*Wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleichlautend sind, wird in solchen Fällen der Konjunktiv II *oder die würde-Form* bevorzugt.*"*




Aber die Formen in dem von Kajjo angegebenem Satz (Indikativ und Konjunktiv I) decken sich nicht.

_Er sagt, sie telefoniert gerade. <geradlinige Auskunft, kein Zweifel>
Er sagt, sie telefoniere gerade. <grammatisch korrekter Standard, indirekte Rede wird betont>
Er sagt, sie würde telefonieren. <deutliche Skepsis in der indirekten Rede>
_
Denn das ist die dritte Person singular, die formen decken sich nicht.


----------



## ablativ

Grammatisch wirklich korrekt ist nur das mittlere Beispiel  _Er sagt, sie telefoniere gerade.
_
Beim ersten Beispiel verzichtet man eigentlich entgegen den Regeln auf den Konjunktiv, wie das oft der Fall in der Alltagssprache ist.

Beim dritten Beispiel verwendet man statt des Konj. I den Ersatzkonjunktiv mit "würde", der eigentlich hier nicht zur Anwendung kommen sollte, aber in der Alltagssprache oft angewandt wird. Wie auch andere in diesem Thread schon geschrieben haben, sehe ich hier keine "deutliche Skepsis" in der indirekten Rede.


----------



## Korba007

Aber bei Er meinte, er wär Präsident ist die Skepsis zu verspüren, der ganze Kontext lässt die aufkommen. Wenn wir den Satz ein wenig ändern, d.h folgendermaßen bilden: _

Ich hab so'n komischen typen getroffen, der meinte der würde präsident der vereinigten staaten sein._ 

Eigentlich sollten die sozusagen originalen Konjunktiv II formen von sein hier stehen, aber abgesehen davon ändert sich da etwas bedeutungsmäßig? Wie verhält es sich mit der Skepsis? Kommt die hier auf?


----------



## bearded

Korba007 said:


> Wie verhält es sich mit der Skepsis? Kommt die hier auf?


Meiner Meinung nach kommt sie klar auf, allerdings nur seitens des Erzählers.  Die Behauptung des 'Typen' war vermutlich ernst.


----------



## Korba007

Ich zietiere aus der Helbig/Buscha-Grammatik. 

Zur Wiedergabe der Gegenwart dienen Konjunktiv Präsens und Präteritum, sowie würde+Infinitiv I

Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,ich lese gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,sie lese gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi
sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie läse gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie würde gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen.

Zum Ausdruck der Vergangenheit werden Konjunktiv Perfekt und Plusquamperfekt verwendet

Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,ich habe den Roman schon früher gelesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie habe den Romanschon früher gelesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, Sie hätte den Roman schon früher gelesen

Zum Ausdruck der Zukunft dienen Konjunktiv Futur I und würde+Infinitiv I

Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, ich werde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,sie werde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie würde den Roman in nächste Zeit lesen.
Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie lese den Roman in nächster Zeit
sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie läse den Roman in nächster Zeit

Wahrscheinlich haben sie vergessen auch die würde+Infinitiv zu nennen, ich glaube, es kann auch ohne weiteres vorkommen.

Sie hat mir gesagt, ,,sie würde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen.  Hier die Indirekte Rede Gegenwart wird zur Beschrebung der indirekten Rede Zukunft verwendet, sowie bei den zwei Letzten Beispielen des Zukunftsausdruckes.

Es gibt natürlich auch Anmerkungen zu der indirekten Rede, es befinden sich aber darin nichts, was die Skepsis, das Bezweifeln jemandes aussage anginge. Das wird wahrscheinlich, was sich auch aus den Beiträgen in diesem thread ableitet, persönlich empfunden, ist auch wahrscheinlich regionalbedingt.


----------



## ablativ

bearded said:


> Meiner Meinung nach kommt sie klar auf, allerdings nur seitens des Erzählers.  Die Behauptung des 'Typen' war vermutlich ernst.


Eine mögliche Skepsis in der indirekten Rede bezieht sich natürlich immer auf den, der sich nicht in der direkten Rede äußert, sondern über den in der indirekten Rede berichtet wird, also den "Erzähler". Und natürlich weiß dieser Erzähler, dass der "Typ" dummes Zeug redet. Dies wird aber nicht an der Ersatz-Konj.-Form "würde ... sein" festgemacht, sondern betrifft den Sinn des gesamten Satzes.

Es würde sich am oben Genannten nichts ändern, wenn der Satz lautete: _Ich hab so'n komischen Typen getroffen, der meinte, er sei Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten. _(Wobei diese Formulierung die grammatisch richtigste ist.)

Oder:

_Ich hab so'n komischen Typen getroffen, der meinte, er wäre Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten. _


----------



## Korba007

ablativ said:


> Eine mögliche Skepsis in der indirekten Rede bezieht sich natürlich immer auf den, der sich nicht in der direkten Rede äußert, sondern über den in der indirekten Rede berichtet wird, also den "Erzähler". Und natürlich weiß dieser Erzähler, dass der "Typ" dummes Zeug redet.




Genau das hab ich gemeint. Die Skepsis ginge von dem Erzähler der Situation aus.  Einige schrieben, die Skepsis ist da, einige dagegen nicht. Die Helbig/Buscha-Grammatik, aus der ich die obigen Sätze bezog sagt aber nichts dazu.  Einige Grammatik nennen aber nicht die würde-Form unter den Möglichkeiten der Bildung der Indirekten Rede sogar, diese Möglichkeit hab ich auch nicht gewusst. 



Korba007 said:


> Sie hat mir gesagt, ,, Sie hätte den Roman schon früher gelesen



Was sie auch nicht schreiben es istauch ohne weiteres möglich sowie sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie hätte das Buch gelesen'', sie hat mir gesagt, sie würde das Buch gelesen haben'' zu schreiben. Diese Form wird ist doch gleichbedeutend zum Beispiel.

Wenn ich die Aufgabe gelöst hätte, könnte ich jetzt ruhig schlafen.
Wenn ich dieAufgabe gelöst haben würde, könnte ich jetzt ruhig schlafen. 

Wobei die zweite Möglichkeit natürlich als schlechter stilistisch angesehen wird.


----------



## ablativ

Sie hat mir gesagt: "Ich lese gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi." Direkte Rede 
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie lese gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi. Indirekte Rede den Regeln entsprechend im Konj. I
sie hat mir gesagt, sie läse gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi. Ind. Rede, nicht den Regeln entsprechend im Konj. II, oft in der Alltagssprache verwendet
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie würde gerade einen Roman von Tolstoi lesen. Ind. Rede, nicht ganz regelkonform im Ersatzkonjunktiv, Alltagssprache

Zum Ausdruck der Vergangenheit werden Konjunktiv Perfekt und Plusquamperfekt verwendet

Sie hat mir gesagt: "Ich habe den Roman schon früher gelesen." Dir. Rede
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie habe den Roman schon früher gelesen. Ind. Rede, regelkonform im Konj. I
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie hätte den Roman schon früher gelesen. Ind. Rede, Konj. II, Alltagssprache

Zum Ausdruck der Zukunft dienen Konjunktiv Futur I und würde+Infinitiv I

Sie hat mir gesagt: "Ich werde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen." Dir. Rede
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie werde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen. Ind. Rede, regelkonform im Konj. I
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie würde den Roman in nächster Zeit lesen. Ersatzkonjunktiv, Alltagssprache
Sie hat mir gesagt, sie lese den Roman in nächster Zeit. Ind. Rede, regelkonform im Konj. I unter (erlaubtem) Weglassen des Futur I
sie hat mir gesagt, sie läse den Roman in nächster Zeit. Konj. II, Alltagssprache

Ich persönlich sehe in der Verwendung des Konj. II - wenn er für die indirekte Rede gebraucht wird - keine Skepsis, kein Bezweifeln der Aussage, aber manche tun das.

Statt "Alltagssprache" kann man auch "weniger hohe Sprachebene" bzw. "weniger hohes Sprachregister" sagen (falls sich jemand daran stört).


----------



## ablativ

Korba007 said:


> Was sie auch nicht schreiben es istauch ohne weiteres möglich sowie sie hat mir gesagt, ,, sie hätte das Buch gelesen'', sie hat mir gesagt, sie würde das Buch gelesen haben'' zu schreiben. Diese Form wird ist doch gleichbedeutend zum Beispiel.
> 
> Wenn ich die Aufgabe gelöst hätte, könnte ich jetzt ruhig schlafen.
> Wenn ich dieAufgabe gelöst haben würde, könnte ich jetzt ruhig schlafen . *Oder umgekehrt: *Wenn ich die Aufgabe gelöst hätte, würde ich jetzt ruhig schlafen können.
> 
> Wobei die zweite Möglichkeit natürlich als schlechter stilistisch angesehen wird.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> In der Alltagssprache wird für schwache Verben anstelle des Konjunktivs I praktisch immer der Konjunktiv mit "würde" verwendet.


Tatsächlich? Das hängt wohl mal wieder davon ab, was man als Alltagssprache definiert und wie gebildet das Umfeld ist. Der Indikativ ist für die allermeisten Sprecher der Standard, wenn sie keinen Zweifeln betonen wollen oder der Fakt der indirekten Rede unmittelbar klar ist. Das ist je nach konkreter Version entweder grammatisch falsch (ohne Nebensatz) oder erlaubt (mit Nebensatz).

In gehobener Ausdrucksweise (vor allem Reporter), wird bevorzugt Konjunktiv I verwendet.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Aus diesem Satz würde *ich* entnehmen, dass ein (vermutlich) Wahnsinniger *nur behauptet hat, POTUS zu sein. *Oder der Sprecher die Legitimität der Behauptung, POTUS zu sein, zumindest arg anzweifelt...


----------



## Kajjo

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Aus diesem Satz würde *ich* entnehmen, dass ein (vermutlich) Wahnsinniger *nur behauptet hat, POTUS zu sein. *Oder der Sprecher die Legitimität der Behauptung, POTUS zu sein, zumindest arg anzweifelt...


Das sehe ich auch so. Die Zweifel sind durch Konj II schon deutlich.


----------

